
New Discovery Simplifies Quantum Physics - wolfgke
https://futurism.com/new-discovery-simplifies-quantum-physics/
======
westurner
"amplituhedron"

> A team of physicists have released a paper showing their discovery of a
> jewel-like geometric structure that takes equations, which can be thousands
> of terms long, and simplifies them into a single term.

